# Structure of RMA in Russia



## SilatFan (Apr 12, 2005)

Im curious as to what is the structure of RMA in Russia.  Are there a lot of RMA schools in russia?  Is there just one main school and a bunch of clubs?  Are there any other "masters" besides Vlad & MR?  For example did the man who taught MR  teach others?  How many RMA peers did MR's teacher have?  Or was he Stalins only body guard with this training?   Also, on some of the systema dvds ive seen it states that RMA is hundreds of years old. Are there any other lineages of systema?


----------



## Clash (Apr 12, 2005)

From what I understand, there is a long line of lineage in the history of RMA.
Alot of influence from the Slavic culture and tradition,also a country that had to protect itself from invasions throughout time. The root's of MR's style and VV relates back to Russian Orthodox beliefs, a deep sense of spiritualism. In general I suppose Systema is just a generic name for RMA's, because there are many Systemas to be found in Russia.

A few styles of course are VV's style and MR's style, both related. There is Kadochnikov's Systema, which is based off of some traditional Russian culture fighting and applied science,from what I understand,and of course many others, Buza, Samoz, Skobar to name a few. Someone with more knowledge could give you a better answer Im sure, thats just what little I know.

Regards,Daniel


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2005)

Isn't mostly Sambo, rather than Systema, as far as widely taught RMAs in Russia?


----------



## Clash (Apr 13, 2005)

Sambo is often taught in Russia,its very popular....many variations of it as well, sport sambo, self defense sambo, and combat sambo. Systema has been a factor in Russia alot longer, just recently did it begin to gain ground with popularity. It was reserved for Special Units mostly, until the fall of communism and now its more so available to the public. Anyone else with any input on this topic?

Regards, Daniel


----------



## foolbae1228 (May 9, 2005)

What style is Systema and Sambo? Yu-sul, Kang-sul? Where did it come from?


Farang-
Ryan


----------

